# Nonsensical claims of "If you're ___, then you're a type ___"



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

psychedelicmango said:


> It's so annoying when you search for your type and you're in the phase of going through forum convos about threes and what you get is basically "3s like mainstream stuff, showing off, and are liars, kinda like wannabe eights."


I always think the 3 stereotype is the cheesy ambitious salesman, or lawyer, concentrating on image and all that. Of course it's more complicated than that.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Entropic said:


> "You question your typing, so therefore you're a 6."
> I don't think I need to explain why this is dumb as fuck.


how did I forget that one. it's probably the worst offender on this thread? :laughing:



> "Only extroverts can be 7s or 8s."


this one is pretty bad too


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

I haven't read anything past the first page, so it's very possible that someone already said this one, but...

If you care about the way people perceive you, you must be an image type.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Kipposhi said:


> And slightly in reverse, but what bugs me even more is people that hear, "You're type ____, so therefore you're ____." Like I once suggested 1 for someone and then they accused me of calling them "judgmental", which was not the intent. I tell someone they seem like a 7, and that's an implication that they're somehow "irresponsible". You know.


It's annoying, but that's sadly how stereotypes work. Many do have a bit of grounding to them. They sadly get used in really prescriptive ways by many people, which is a constant headache all over different typology communities.



Ace Face said:


> I don't think 8s are hateful, but every time someone wants to attempt to enneatype the abusive asshole in his/her life, the first type label they pin on the abuser is usually 8. I also agree with 1, 4, and cp6 having the most potential for being hateful.


I'd mostly look for having to have his way period, or having a tough guy facade but clearly caring too much about appearing to be tough rather than just letting things be.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Brains said:


> I'd mostly look for having to have his way period, or having a tough guy facade but clearly caring too much about appearing to be tough rather than just letting things be.


Tbh, when I hear this, I don't think 8, I think "raised to be an American male." Macho bluster bullshit does not make an 8.



> It's annoying, but that's sadly how stereotypes work. Many do have a bit of grounding to them. They sadly get used in really prescriptive ways by many people, which is a constant headache all over different typology communities.


also, prescriptive is exactly the word I've been looking for to describe that situation, thank you


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

periwinklepromise said:


> Tbh, when I hear this, I don't think 8, I think "raised to be an American male." Macho bluster bullshit does not make an 8.


No, I don't mean macho bluster bullshit. I just mean that sometimes you talk to a person and get the sense that he will do things the way he deems best, period, and expects you to agree that's how things will go. Input may be accepted, but his decision stands. That kind of thing.

The macho bluster is mostly sad and reeks of insecurity to me.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Ace Face said:


> Yeah, me, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If 4, CP6 and 8 are all hateful...what does that make me? A Sith?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Ixim said:


> If 4, CP6 and 8 are all hateful...what does that make me? A Sith?


Not sure if making a joke or actually offended. If it's the latter, then go reread my post because I did not claim that all of them are hateful.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Ace Face said:


> Not sure if making a joke or actually offended. If it's the latter, then go reread my post because I did not claim that all of them are hateful.


Neither. It was just a witty remark. Plus, nothing wrong with being a Sith-if that's what you truly feel like!

To me, it's a catastrophe of ass, but I do understand that some would love the power and the independence they give.


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> *You have 6 in your tritype because you are focused on security:* 6s are focused on _existential_ insecurity.


What's existential insecurity?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Deadmanrising said:


> What's existential insecurity?


you could call it chronic/generalized insecurity vs insecurity over a specific issue.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Word Dispenser said:


> I always think the 3 stereotype is the cheesy ambitious salesman, or lawyer, concentrating on image and all that. Of course it's more complicated than that.


I wanted to reply and forgot 

Anyway, yeah, I think of stereotypes as useful patterns, mental tags you use to sort things out in your head. I was watching a documentary the other day, and there was a linguistics prof talking about how stereotypes are in a way essential for the way our minds work, and they're even more unavoidable when you live in the age of image. But I think they're just that, tags. Stereotypes are like the summary in the back of a book, it very subjectively sums up what's inside, gives you the big picture, but the best, most interesting and most important parts are always missing from it.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

_If you care about *The **Truth**™*, you must be an *8*_!


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

If you are emotional, you must be a 4.
If you are an artist, you must be a 4.
If you were picked on in school for being different, you must be a 4.
If you have given any thought to your identity, you must be a 4.
If you envy people or feel jealous of anyone, you must be a 4.
If you are melancholic, you must be a 4.
If you want to be unique, you must be a 4.

:frustrating:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Draconic said:


> _If you care about *The **Truth**™*, you must be an *8*_!


... clearly, 9s, 1s, and 9 or 1 fixers, don't care at all about the truth.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Animal said:


> ... clearly, 9s, 1s, and 9 or 1 fixers, don't care at all about the truth.


Didn't you know? 9's are too apathetic to care about such nonsense. :laughing:


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Draconic said:


> _If you care about *The **Truth**™*, you must be an *8*_!


I always associated that with Fives, for some reason.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> I always associated that with Fives, for some reason.


Yeah, I know what you mean. But I was referring to the holy ideas. And for type 8, the holy idea is 'truth'. And I've seen people refer to it as if it magically validates their typing.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Draconic said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. But I was referring to the holy ideas. And for type 8, the holy idea is 'truth'. And I've seen people refer to it as if it magically validates their typing.


Right. 

I just see, more and more, that claims of understanding/knowing The Truth about X issue, or Z situation, or reality itself, seems like more of a head type thing. 



Animal said:


> If you are emotional, you must be a 4.
> If you are an artist, you must be a 4.
> If you were picked on in school for being different, you must be a 4.
> If you have given any thought to your identity, you must be a 4.
> ...


As someone who ticks all but two of these boxes, was convinced of being a 4-fixer for the longest time, entertained the idea of having it for a core in a fit of madness, then finally had to admit to having the most common tritype...yes, these are not identifiers. Enneatyping is hard.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Right.
> 
> I just see, more and more, that claims of understanding/knowing The Truth about X issue, or Z situation, or reality itself, seems like more of a head type thing.


I agree with this whole-heartedly.



> As someone who ticks all but two of these boxes, was convinced of being a 4-fixer for the longest time, entertained the idea of having it for a core in a fit of madness, then finally had to admit to having the most common tritype...yes, these are not identifiers. Enneatyping is hard.


Yes... it really is. I convinced myself I _wasn't _a 4 for the longest time, because I'm not melancholic, I can be self-important, my identity is taken for granted (in fact the flaw for 4 is that you believe your own over-developed sense of identity is "the real you" and "who you really are" is a truth you can't change, etc)

I will show you something I wrote earlier today on a facebook comment in an enneagram group. The question (actually posed by @_Swordsman of Mana_ himself) was "what are some types you are fond of which tend to get a bad wrap in the Enneagram community?"

My responses:

369 tritypers!!! So underrated. On the forums these types are maligned, but in the real world the 369s I've known best are effective, thoughtful, unique, expressive, influential, multi-talented, personable etc. The ones I know *really* stand out in a room, a forum or a crowd, without little apparent effort, and desired by many.

Also, 3 is *obviously* the best type.  Enneagram communities malign 3s for being 'deceitful' or 'fake' etc, but in the real world 3s are the people who everyone wants to be. This is not to say that individuals of any type can't be awesome, but as a theoretical type structure 3 is what many people desire to be... and yet they malign the idea of it... probably out of jealousy or personal inadequacy or just plain groupthink.


----------

